# squiggles sunday



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

going to the squiggles sunday and try to work our way towards the spur looks like a good rip that way on hiltons gonna look at rip charts saturday and make a decision maybe hit a snapper hole on the way home about 30 miles out of panama city will post when we get home.... hopefully king krunch lures will produce some nice fish for pictures:thumbup: king krunch lures will be at sand destin in a week.... capt. allen king of king krunch lures will be on remedy has capt..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's fishy right now. Looking forward to the report I will be there Monday.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

KINGFISH said:


> going to the squiggles sunday and try to work our way towards the spur looks like a good rip that way on hiltons gonna look at rip charts saturday and make a decision maybe hit a snapper hole on the way home about 30 miles out of panama city will post when we get home.... hopefully king krunch lures will produce some nice fish for pictures:thumbup: king krunch lures will be at sand destin in a week.... capt. allen king of king krunch lures will be on remedy has capt..


Huh?


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Planning on leaving 5:00 pm Saturday and fishing Sunday.
Swords at night. Boat name Knot Today.
Channel 68.
Working Desoto to spur. Be glad to give you report.
Got a current Roffs, we will see how accurate it is.


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

we,ll be on cape horn LIKES IT RUFF try to call u sunday


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Needless to say we called overnighter Sat night. Hit me next to you go out.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am heading there Saturday if anyone is interested in running together. Caught one 50ish wahoo and three mahi this past Saturday.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Landlocked this weekend or I would.
Obviously not getting the Fathers present I want.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Did the lures see any action?


----------

